#         .

## Lana Moto

,                    .
     ,     .
 -   . 
    30  2015 ,   30 .       2  2015      3  2015.
            20 ,     30 .     - ,      ,         ,       1 ,        .
    1  8  2                      11.12.2009,         (   )    ,   20-  ,        .

 ?                1 ,     ?
   ,  7          25 . ..     1.5    .

----------

> ,                    .
>      ,     .
>  -   . 
>     30  2015 ,   30 .       2  2015      3  2015.
>             20 ,     30 .     - ,      ,         ,       1 ,        .
>     1  8  2                      11.12.2009,         (   )    ,   20-  ,        .
> 
>  ?                1 ,     ?
>    ,  7          25 . ..     1.5    .


     ,      30 .     ,     .

----------


## Lana Moto

,      .

----------


## IVK.Group

1  2015       29  2014 .
 . . 1, 2 . 72              ,        ,    N 18  .  III.( 18)        .14.                 (   ,   -,     )      (   ,       ()   ),   ,    ()   ( ,    ), ,     ,  ,     .               1  2015        ,      19.11.2014 .  -7-6/590@.

----------


## IVK.Group

19.  ,       ,    20-  ,   :

    ;

 ,   () .

        ,   -.

20.           ,   -,   ,    -,     ,      () ,   20-  ,         ( ,   () ).           :

1)     (  )            (-)  ;

2)  ,        ,   ,        ,     -.       ()  ,     ,   (),        -    -,      (, )   -,       -,     ,  ()            .      ( ),        ,  .   ()           ,   () ;

3)  ()  ()  ,   -,       -    -.    ,      ,         ,       -;

4) -,      -   ,      ()   -.

  () -    -      ,    ,   -       (),  () ,    ;

5)  (),     ,    -    -;     ( ) -  () ;     ( ,    ) -  ()   ( ,    );  ()   ;  ()    ;

6)   ( ,   13.2 - 13.5  ),    -   -   ,     (  ( )    ),  ,     -,       -   (),      -    :

,      -;

   ( ( ) -;

  ()  -;

    ();

   .

    -,    ,      ( ,   ),  ,     -   ,       .

             .

     ,  ,   ,    (),    5  ;

7)  () ,     () (   );

8)  (),     ,    -    -,   () ,      () ( ,   13.2 - 13.5  ,   ,     ,   ).

,    2 - 8  ,     ,   ,   -,      ,       -      -.          -      -.

  ()           ,   1 - 8  .             ( ),   1  2  .

,    ,      ,     ,           -,     .

21.  (  )       (  )    ,       (-)  .    (  )   ,   2 - 8  20  ,         .

   (  )            ,      ()  ,      -.               ,    .

 (  )     ,   -.

----------

,             .  , ( !)                  .
   "    30  2015 ,   30 ", ..          20 !

----------

> ,             .  , ( !)                  .
>    "    30  2015 ,   30 ", ..          20 !


  .  cmr       2 .

----------

20

----------


## _

.  .  :    .    .  100%. 
     08.12.2015,      10.12.2015.,        .             ,           . :     =    ?

----------

.

----------


## _

!

----------

!
, .
  .     2016.
    . (    /, ).
,        ?

 ,    - 182 1 04 01000 01 1000 110?

 !

----------

> 


.
http://www.klerk.ru/appendixes/436752/

----------


## OlgaVV

,  ))       .   17.12,       28.12,            ,   ,      ...     ? 17.12?   - 28.12 ?   ..

----------


## Wirta

> .
> http://www.klerk.ru/appendixes/436752/


     (, ),     
    ,     

         ?

----------

, ,   :    ,  ,   ,  ,     ,      , 2   ,    12 .      ,   ,      ,     ,     .     ,  ,       ?    :   (  )     ,   -.  !

----------

?

----------

> ?


   ,   .   ,      .

----------


## xyliganka

. ,  ...         . 20.03.         ,       .         ...   , ,   ,   - . ,  20-      ..
    ?        1 ...
  ?

----------


## _

> 





> ?


?

----------

> ,  20-      ..


 



> 


.       ?





> 1 ...


,           ,  31.03.  .

----------

.   .(  .
,           ? ,   4 ., ... 4   ,      -         ?    ???
,      .  20.06     ...
   -     ?      500 000 . .  -    ().   ()?)))   ,   .  .(

----------

> 


      ,  1 .        .




> 4


.




> 20.06     ...


 3  ,    ,            .





> ?


 500 . .        .

----------

> 3  ,    ,            .
> 
> 
>  500 . .        .


   , .)))    .)) .

500 ...*   - .   .     .    ? *18/118    ?
      ?
     ?      ?
,,  ,   ,   -  ,     .)) ,.

----------

> , .)))    .)) 
> 500 ...*   - .   .     .    ? *18/118    ?
>       ?
>      ?      ?
> ,,  ,   ,   -  ,     .)) ,.


, ....(

----------


## Wirta

> ?


 *18% =    .
  -    .
   -      2017 -      .

----------

> *18% =    .
>   -    .
>    -      2017 -      .


  .
 1 8.3
      -           18%???
        .        ?

----------

> *18% =    .


         .

----------

> -    ().


,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


 ,  ,    .      .  ,     ...
        ?

----------

,   .

----------

